# The Payne Stewart Award



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

What better way to forever honor the legacy that Stewart left than with the annual Payne Stewart Award, given to a player 'who shows respect for the traditions of the game, commitment to uphold the game's heritage of charitable support and professional and meticulous presentation of himself and the sport through his dress and conduct.' The list of honorees is one Payne would have been proud of: Byron Nelson, Jack Nicklaus, Arnold Palmer, Ben Crenshaw, Nick Price, Tom Watson, Jay Haas, Brad Faxon, Gary Player, Hal Sutton, Davis Love III, and this year's recipient, Kenny Perry.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

look something tiger hasn't won....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I must admit I'm in the dark on this guy the name is familiar.:dunno: Tiger... ya he's a fair golfer on tour


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The PGA Tour, and golfers as a group, lost a character and a leader when that plane when down. Every sport talks about the importance of team leadership. Although golf isn't normally a team sport, Payne was still the team leader of the entire tour, in my opinion. He had what can only be described as panache. Talent, commitment, style, integrity and a sometimes warped sense of humor... that total combination has yet to be replaced on tour. Although all of the recipients are more than worthy of the award recognizing their honor, integrity, and what they give back to the game and the community, Arnold Palmer may be the only recipient who can match Payne Stewart in all of his special qualities. Palmer has panache too. 

Tiger is almost too intense to be included in that same group. Too individual, not enough team identity or team leadership. Tiger is black and white.... not much gray. Most fans and fellow players either love him or hate him. They may respect him for his talent and intensity, but he isn't well liked on Tour in an overall sense. Payne Stewart wasn't much liked during his first couple of years but he changed his whole attitude, and became one of the most popular players of his generation, both with the fans and with his fellow players. Tiger hasn't made such a move, and because of his focus at beating out all of Nicklaus' records, he may never achieve that sort of team identity.

All I can say is that I still miss seeing Payne Stewart stepping up to the ball in those outrageous knickers.... I miss that mischievous smile and the twinkle in his eye. In case you can't tell, I liked Payne Stewart.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the reason I'm oblivious to this tragic incident is I was still on active duty and out of touch with the world getting ready to retire from uniform to civilian life. I was doing a lot of tdy from ft. Bliss to Utah and to Ft Carson where I finally out processed from.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Rick I have heard of him before but not in great detail that little write up was great.
Yes Tiger is a talent people want to copy and learn from what he can make a golf ball do, but not the way he acts on the course brillant golfer but he is very intense! That maybe what helps him to play so well though maybe if relaxled he might lose his focus. Not sure he does play great golf though the attitude just lacks sometimes.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with Rick, this is an award that Tiger will probably never win. And I'll bet Tiger would be one of the first to admit that because he knows darn well his priority is to win every tournament he plays, not make friends. 

I was at the 1991 U.S Open when it was played in Chaska, MN at Hazeltine National. Payne Stewart was a big fan favorite because he did the little things like acknowlege the fans when they applauded him, or signed autographs longer than others, or strike up a conversation with the fans. I wasn't lucky enough to talk with him personally, but he was talking with a spectator about 15 feet away from me while he waited for his turn to hit. He was talking about how beautiful our state was and that he'd like to vacation up here sometime. Just seemed like a real down-to-earth guy. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I really missed out watching this legend play.


----------

